# WORRIED. my shar pei sleeps all the time..



## sharpeilove3963 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have a 4 year old male chinese shar pei, he sleeps in my bed with me, soundly through out the night, during the day, he will follow me while i am up and about around the house, but if i sit down to watch tv or something he will plop down right next to me and sleep again. i also suspect he sleeps when i am at work. he is eating , drinking, and pooping normally, i also take him for a run about once a day, during which he is extremley active and normal. however, he still sleeps atleast more than half the day away. (around 16-18 hours probably) is this normal? because i am becoming exremley worried! thanks!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

It would be worthwhile to have a vet check him over, especially his thyroid...but if he comes back all clear, then all I have to say is that you are one LUCKY dog owner! Active when you want to play; sleeping when you can't interact with him? A dog owner's dream!


----------



## bryly27 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it maybe just your dogs daily routine. Maybe not enough action. Kind of reminds me of my sisters dog. Always lazy. Because I am a nutritionist and I know a lot about food, I would probably ask you to try Science Diet Adult Advance Protection. It is actually a food that really gives a kick to your dog and helps him act younger. The way it works is it has a antioxidant formula that helps defend the brain from free radicals and slows down the aging. Amazing huh!? Give it a try. It's kind of like crack!!! It will make your dog go crazy!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

youre totally killing this place with the science diet broohaha. "because im a nutritionist and i know a lot about food".... tell me do you specialize in CANINE nutrition


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

bryly27 said:


> Amazing huh!?


More like unbelievable.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

bryly27 said:


> It's kind of like crack!!! It will make your dog go crazy!


I think *you* need to back away from the crack pipe.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

If this behavior is new to your dog, I would definitely recommend a vet check. If he has always had these habits, however, then I suspect that you just have a mellow dog. In fact, you just described my Alvin to a tee! He loves his daily walks and playing with his ball and his stuffies in the backyard, but he spends a majority of his day sleeping. He is perfectly healthy (well, other than the torn ACL) and perfectly happy (as far as I can tell), just also very lazy. He's a Shar Pei mix, by the way


----------

